# Wild Betta Smaragdina pair



## Setsuna

This is a video of my wild betta smaragdina pair 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpyruVg1FA


----------



## Darth

Here is my Copper Smaragdina Male.


----------



## Setsuna

OOHHH Sh**...........very nice bro


----------



## Darth

Here is another shot of my Copper Smaragdina.


----------



## Darth

He flushed because I scared him


----------



## Artemis

Where did you get yours? I have a 29 gal tank and I ADORE betta smaragdina. I want a pair to breed and keep in there. Also any tips for keeping and breeding? Do you have any for sale?


----------



## Darth

Mays well tell folks, Setsuna and I are partners and when the time comes and we have enough stock {Quality Only} we will sell.
The biggest challenge are you can not treat these like show bettas, they are shy and spook very easy.
I lost a big spawn of mahachai Blues because I bothered him to much while he was nesting.
In the future I will cover the tanks around the sides not the top, so light can get in and he can see the fry.
Another thing is the females are very tiny and it is hard to tell when they egg up.
Like other females they do get barred up, and that is one indicator.
Changes in behavior is another how she reacts to the male.
Unlike the show bettas or Plakats, I have seen no damage to the fins or the roughness exhibited by other members of the
Splendens group.
You also want to mimick the water quality as much as possible and remember Mahachai are brackish water fish and require some salt
in the water, along with tanins.
Indian Almond leaves are good but if you let them decompose in the tank they get nsty quick, best to make a tea with them, I am not sure what Setsuna does perhaps he can chime in and tell you his methods.


----------



## Artemis

Thanks, we might end up getting cichlids but I LOVE smaragdina, where do you get them?


----------



## Setsuna

Import from thailand


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nice looking smaragdina. The one in the video is certainly looking pretty sassy. Is there a fish next to him or was he just flaring at his reflection? 

I think I will definitely need a nice little wild bubblenester as my 'pet' fish. Mum says she wants a female splendens but I reckon I can talk her into a nice male smaragdina or imbellis.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice looking smaragdina. The one in the video is certainly looking pretty sassy. Is there a fish next to him or was he just flaring at his reflection?
> 
> I think I will definitely need a nice little wild bubblenester as my 'pet' fish. Mum says she wants a female splendens but I reckon I can talk her into a nice male smaragdina or imbellis.


hes flaring to his reflection only i had a mirror there for him to flare so i can take videos of him


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He looks pretty colourful in the video, but I was just wondering how much colour do they retain when not flaring or worked up? I know the females can look a bit drab at times, but the males still seem to look fairly decent even when just swimming around normally.


----------



## Setsuna

it really depends on his mood only if hes feeling good and happy then he'll have full colors but if he feels shitty well you know lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah haha. It's amazing how fast the wild bettas can change colour. 

They always seem to look their best when you don't have a camera on hand.


----------

